# Me and my New forest pony (riding).



## Laartjuh (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi, i am new to this site, i hope i will get some good and usefull tips anyway. 

My englisch isn't great, because i am from the netherlands.

About my pony, she is 17 years old (i am 16), and always used to pull a wagon because she wasn't really rideable in her younger years.

step (she started really tenshioned).









Still not great.


















Going to the other side









Gosh my feet :O









im sitting like a sack of patatoes  


















gallop 









and at last (after 20 minutes of stepping).


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

i cant see the photos you uploaded. did you us the "upload picture" button? that's what i use, and i works everytime for me.


----------



## taybug (Jul 10, 2007)

Aww I used to have a New Forest/Welsh Pony cross.

So cute


----------



## ~AUSSIE SHOWJUMPER~ (Jun 4, 2007)

I can't see it either????


----------



## xxxMYSTYxxx (Aug 4, 2007)

your feet have slipped to far in the stirrups
she's very pretty by the way


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

ok, i can see them now, but what is "step"?


----------



## Duskylove (Jul 3, 2007)

First of all cute pony! She looks like a sweetheart and is very pretty =]! 
I'm not sure what stepping is so I will just critique your position. Overall you look great, just a few little things to remember. Heels down and keep your leg underneath you (I think you may benifit from shortening your stirrups a hole or 2). Keep your shoulders back and head up. Your hands are a bit hard to see but in a couple pics it looks like you have piano hands so just remember to keep your thumbs on top. I hope I helped some  !


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

She looks so cute, Heels down, and keep your legs underneath you other wise you looked nice


----------



## ponygalmaddy (May 19, 2009)

your stirrups are vv long, could do with putting them up1 or 2 wholes, and you seem to be looking down alot, looking up will balance your wight up!


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 10, 2008)

Stepping I'm assuming is trotting guys 

And gallop is what we would call a canter. I have a German friend and they use that for canter and gallop 

Considering it looks like she's in a dressage saddle long stirrup length is acceptable, although I think your really not supposed to have to reach your foot down to be touching the stirrup, I would move it up a hole or possibly two. Your feet are too far in the stirrups, but thats probably from reaching for the stirrup. Very cute pony


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Welcome! Good way to practice your English to to chat with us!

Your pony is very pretty!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Very pretty horse! im a sucker for the ponys. haha


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

What a cute pony! 
I agree that your stirrups could be a bit shorter.
I think you make a lovely team. Thanks for sharing the photos with us.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

That pony has the most beautiful trot strides I've ever seen. A VERY pretty mover!


----------

